# Question to Win x64 and kontakt 2 users....



## kulmusic (Sep 8, 2007)

HI all,
I'm trying to set up a x64 win based DAW and only problem that's still left is Kontakt 2...

Trying to load it in CUbase SL3 as a plugin freezes Cubase 

Loading it as standalone works.... but...

I need a virtual midi cable to be able to send midi from Cubase to KOntakt 2....

Any1 can recommend a solution that works on win x64 ???


----------



## bluejay (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi there Kulmusic.

I'm currently running Cubase 4.0.3 on XP 64 with Kontakt 2. 

I found that after patch 2.1.1, Kontakt had problems with my setup (saved projects wouldn't reload) so I've simply reverted to staying at that patch level and everything is working fine!


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Luk,

just sent you a PM.

Running several instances of K2-standalone works fine here using Midi Yoke. If remembering right, I used the MidiYokeSetup.msi installer on both XP pro X64 and Vista X64 (dual boot). Note that even when correctly installed, Midi Yoke won't show-up in Window's X64 device manager. Works like a dream though!

FWIW, K2 2.2.3 works well here with Cubase 4.0.3.
After running the wonderful laatido.exe utility to make K2 Large Address Aware, I'm using almost 16GB for sample data with four instances on a single DAW 

Take care, Robert


----------



## hv (Sep 10, 2007)

Robert, you're the man! I'm just moving up from 4gigs to 8 myself. [strike]What mobo you using?[/strike] [edit: just noticed your tagline at NS indicating a SuperMicro H8DCE]

Howard


----------



## Dan Selby (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Robert,

I'd be interested to hear more about your setup too! If you're using standalone VSTis alongside Cubase on the same machine, how are you getting the output of the standalone Kontakt2 instances back into Cubase? Does your soundcard let you route audio outs to audio ins internally (and what soundcard/audio interface are you using if so)? Or are you mixing down externally?

I'm thinking about a biggish upgrade in the next few months - currently I'm running XP Pro 32bit with 4gig ram with /3gig switch and I'm at the limit of what I can do running VSTis inside Cubase. So, my choice is another slave machine (which I'd prefer not to do) or a new powerful DAW (with lots of RAM), 64bit OS and start using standalone instances of Kontakt2 - but I want to have all the audio outputs available within Cubase for mixing and doing mixdowns inside the box.

Any info or advice gratefully received! 



Robert Kooijman @ Mon Sep 10 said:


> Hi Luk,
> 
> just sent you a PM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Sep 10, 2007)

Dan,

regarding audio routing: Emu cards allow flexible internal routing of ASIO. This is actually a really nice feature: any ASIO-in can be connected to any ASIO-out. There's a limit of 32 mono or 16 stereo channels. You could use e.g. 4 K2-standalone instances, each having 4 stereo outs towards your sequencer.

In Kontakt's audio properties you select the Emu ASIO driver and then the desired "physical out", i.e. ASIO-in channels. In Cubase, 16 stereo audio channels are routed to the Emu's 16 stereo ASIO-outs (channel-sends in the Emu Patchmix DSP software). You can also use mono or 5.1 if needed.

I've also tried audio routing using external looped ADAT or SPDIF I/O's. That also works fine, but adds latency and limits the number of channels.

Internal ASIO routing works really well with the Emu 1820m. But as always, there's a catch: when Cubase 4 crashes, it doesn't always release the ASIO channels used in the EMU driver. Kontakt -> Emu audio normally continues to work then, but Cubase screws up. Sometimes only a reboot helps to clear a hanging (zombie) Cubase process and release the Emu drivers... A solution would be to use different drivers for e.g. Kontakt and Cubase, but that's another story.

What audio card do you plan to use? Not all manufacturers support internal ASIO routing, the RME DSP-hammerfalls for example don't if I'm right...


Rob,

regarding Steinberg not supporting XP Pro X64:

yes, that's indeed a concern, especially since Vista X64 is flawed for DAW use IMO. Sadly, Steinberg hasn't taken any 64 bit OS serious for a long time. Worse, there indifferent customer attitude and extremely slow pace of updates certainly has made me look for alternatives. In the end, I wouldn't be surprised if Cubase 4.1 works better on XP Pro X64 compared to Vista X64, supported or not


----------



## Dan Selby (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks, Robert - that's really helpful. So, using the EMU software you route ASIO outputs internally back to ASIO inputs, right?

I have been thinking about the RME Fireface 400 or Fireface 800 so I definitely want to find out if it's possible to route an ASIO output internally to an ASIO input as you describe using the RME totalmix software.

Anyone know if this is possible with the RME Fireface interfaces?

Thanks again, Robert.

Dan


----------



## Dan Selby (Sep 13, 2007)

Just a quick follow up. I've checked with RME and looked at the manual and you can route ASIO outputs to ASIO inputs internally (at least with the Fireface interfaces), so you can route the outputs of standalone instances of Kontakt to inputs in Cubase on the same machine.


----------



## dannthr (Sep 13, 2007)

I thought that was with the HDSP products, is that with the firefaces as well?


----------



## Dan Selby (Sep 13, 2007)

Yep. My email reply from RME:

"
> 1. I wanted to confirm that the ASIO drivers are multiclient. I am
> running Cubase 4 on my DAW and want to also run standalone
> instances of Kontakt2 alongside it. Can I use the ASIO drivers
> in Cubase 4 and Kontakt2 standalone at the same time?

Yes, however, you will have to deactivate channels used for one program inside the other - i.e. reserve channels for both apps.

>
> And if so…
>
> 2. I want the outputs of my Kontakt 2 standalone instances to “show
> up” as inputs within Cubase 4. Is it possible, using Totalmix
> software (or in some other way) to route the ASIO outputs used by
> Kontakt 2 standalone to ASIO inputs in Cubase 4 – so I can do
> mixdowns from within Cubase including the Kontakt 2 outputs
> without having to go outside the box? (I know you can do this
> with the EMU 1812M, for example)

Plese refer to the manual, there's a chapter on "Recording a subgroup (Loopback)", which explains this in detail.
"

I checked the manual for the Fireface 800 on the website and it's all there.


----------



## mathis (Sep 13, 2007)

The thing with RME is that you loose your physical in- and outputs, while the EMU seems to have dedicated virtual ASIO ports only for internal use, right?

You can also try http://www.ntonyx.com/vac.htm
I have tried in the past and had problems, but maybe it changed now.


----------



## Dan Selby (Sep 13, 2007)

Reading the Fireface 800 manual it looks like, no, you don't lose your inputs. But the Fireface 800 has loads anyway, and you can chain them together, I believe.


----------



## hv (Sep 13, 2007)

The RME routing and mixing capabilities are really quite good. You can do everything from routing ins to outs, route spidifs and audio to adats, route audio into GigaPulse and back again. I sometimes use a FF400 as a stand alone mic pre for mid-side recording with decoded headphone monitoring. Only other interface I know that comes close is Sydec's Mixtreme which includes an even more elaborate driver-level mixer/router. I think m-audio can also do a little routing but I'm not sure about routing outs to ins. Didn't realize EMU could do some of this stuff too.

Howard


----------

